
Ask HN: Is it ok to create/start writing code for a startup while employeed - ashah888
Is it ok to create&#x2F;start working on a startup while employeed by another company?<p>I’m thinking of working on a MVP software on my free time. If that’s not ok, I’m thinking of taking 3 weeks off from work. Will either be ok?
======
leerode
The real question is, is the MVP software you build in your free time owned by
you or your employer? The answer depends on what your employment contract says
and on the laws of your state/country.

~~~
ashah888
I'm in ... California, Silicon Valley. Does anyone know if the laws of Silicon
Valley prevent me from making something on the side outside employed hours?

------
Cozumel
No, it's not ok, now eat your supper and go to bed!

Presumably you're a grown adult, you don't need our permission to do anything.
You're asking the wrong questions.

You should be asking, what is it I want to do? Will 3 weeks be enough? (it
won't) Does my employment contract allow for this? How would they even know
unless you tell them?

Work on it in your free time, don't tell anybody, especially your employer.
When/if you're ready to launch and if there's going to be a conflict of
interest you can quit then.

------
cjcenizal
You should read your employment agreement. If it states that you can't do
that, and you signed it, then you're giving your employer grounds to fire you
and sue you. You could always ask your employer -- they are in a better
position to answer your question than I am. :)

